# webkit-gtk2



## xf3i (Sep 24, 2010)

```
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected '{' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : 
"+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at '{'
/usr/include/machine/endian.h:107: syntax error, unexpected ';' in ' return (__extension__ ({ register __uint32_t __X = (_x); __asm ("bswap %0" : 
"+r" (__X)); __X; }));' at ';'

GThread-ERROR **: file gthread-posix.c: line 141 (g_thread_impl_init): error 'Function not implemented' during 'pthread_getschedparam 
(pthread_self(), &policy, &sched)'
aborting...
Command '['/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.1/tmp-introspectqXUQMz/WebKit-1.0', '--introspect-dump=/usr/ports/www/webkit-
gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.1/tmp-introspectqXUQMz/types.txt,/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.1/tmp-introspectqXUQMz/dump.xml']' returned non-
zero exit status -6
gmake[1]: *** [WebKit-1.0.gir] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2/work/webkit-1.2.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/webkit-gtk2.
```


----------

